# Rebuttal to Daphne's Breeder



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

The shady breeder who sold me Daphne filed a rebuttal to my review on Rip Off Report. I filed a rebuttal to his rebuttal. For those not familiar with the story, Daphne was sold to me as a pure-bred Maltese, but a DNA test proved otherwise.

My original Complaint can be found by going to Rip Off Report and entering "San Diego Puppy" in the search box. My rebuttal below, probably sums it up, however. How did I do?:

So, all of the filtered reviews on Yelp are from animal rights activists? I don't think so. Also, most of those people wrote their reviews before I wrote mine, and they also stated the breeds were misrepresented. What you keep skating around is the fact that you NEVER offered to replace Daphne with a pure-bred Maltese. Is that because you don't know any breeders of pure-bred Maltese in Tijuana? 

Responsible breeders never deal in many, many different breeds. Speaking of which, I have the right under the law to know the name and address of the breeder Daphne came from. How come this information was never given to me? Lucky for you that most of your customers won't go out and confirm their doubts with a DNA test. 

If you are telling the truth, you must not have a very rigorous screening process for your breeders. Selling a dog as a pure-bred Maltese that has no Maltese in her whatsoever seems like much more than a "mistake" to me. Maybe next time you shouldn't sell a mixed breed dog to somebody who already has a pure-bred of that same breed . . . Way too much room for comparison. 

Do you think about the people who may dump the dog when they discover it isn't pure-bred? It's only lucky that I'm not allergic to the breeds that do make up Daphne, as this is the reason I have Maltese dogs. I also happen to love the breed. I used to think the way you do, I'm ashamed to say. I asked why it was my responsibility to get a shelter dog and fix something that somebody else screwed up. I'm a consumer who should be able to choose where I buy a dog. I also knew that a pure-bred Maltese for $450 was way too good to be true, and i should have paid attention. 

As much as I love Daphne, it makes me sick to think of the conditions her mother is most likely kept in. The animal rights people do want the shelter dogs adopted first, but they also endorse responsible breeders. 

If you look up any guidelines for responsible breeders, you fit none of these criteria. The mother is not available on sight, you don't screen buyers, and will sell a dog to anybody with money, you have many available breeds all the time, you do not provide the name of the actual breeder, etc. 

If you look up the criteria for how to spot a puppy mill/broker, you do fit those guidelines. A week ago, I saw a Maltese on Petfinder at the North Valley Animal Shelter. She had a flea infestation, respiratory problems, a huge hernia, and she was unspayed. Her owners dropped her off with three other dogs. I am having her hernia fixed and her spay done on Wednesday. 

She looks like a completely different dog now that she's cleaned up. She is also potty trained, walks on a leash, gets along with my other 2 dogs, and has already given so much. it appears that when she was done producing pure-bred Maltese, they dumped her. 

Maybe in some small way, I gave something back to Daphne's mother rescuing another puppy mill mother. Wonderful dogs are available at the shelters, and I wish I would have known that. 

Please spare me on how you are a big fan of adoption, etc. You are very slick with the words and presenting yourself as caring about these dogs with your cute pictures and comments. Back to my original question, how come you can't produce a pure-bred Maltese for $450?? Because you can't get them for that price, can you?


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

This is the link to the report:

Ripoff Report | San Diego Puppy | Complaint Review: 792941


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Well done! 

It's too bad that Rip off Report filtered the other negative reviews about San Diego Puppy. But the truth always comes out in the end - and you did a good job helping it get there.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

I am really glad you are calling him out about his shady breeding! I read your Rip Off Report and his rebuttals am really fighting with my inner smart ass to not reply to his flimsy reply lol. Anywho Daphne is ADORABLE! I love how cute she is! Hug her for me and keep yelling at that a-hole!


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

I can't say too much right now, but hopefully his luck flying under the radar will end soon. I love his animal rights deflection. He never did answer about his ability to acquire a pure-bred Maltese. Hopefully he's transparent as he talks in circles and says nothing. He promotes himself the entire time. It's revolting.


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

puppy lover said:


> Well done!
> 
> It's too bad that Rip off Report filtered the other negative reviews about San Diego Puppy. But the truth always comes out in the end - and you did a good job helping it get there.


Actually, Yelp filtered the reviews. Hopefully people are beginning to learn about the filtered reviews and can find the small print that goes to the link to the filtered reviews. B)


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

How was it that you came to do business with the person? You seem to know some of the rules of a good breeder (seeing parents on premesis etc.) and that most brokers get puppies from puppymills. Caveat emptor.


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> How was it that you came to do business with the person? You seem to know some of the rules of a good breeder (seeing parents on premesis etc.) and that most brokers get puppies from puppymills. Caveat emptor.


Actually, I didn't know, but I learned quickly after the incident with Daphne. Eighteen years raising my autistic son doesn't leave all of the research time in the world. You would be surprised how many people don't know.


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

Also, this guy does an excellent job of flying under the radar and appearing legitimate. I'd love to say more, but believe me, I'm working hard to make sure he is exposed.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I applaud you speaking out against him!!! I know that I was in the dark about where puppies at shops came from and about BYB until I came to SM.:blush: Now I know a lot
Daphne's adorable but talk about misrepresentation. Hope you have some impact.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I appluad you as well. Oh how sad for the babies. This does not sound like a breeder at all, but a broker. . Bless you for adopting a very special maltese in need and hugs and kisses to your sweet Daphene's. And don't feel alone, we all how to learn so much about where to get puppies or rescue babies one, and I am no execption, and I learned all of that right here, on Spoiled Maltese. It kills me that there are people like this out there. Hugs and love to you.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Jdfitzwater said:


> Actually, I didn't know, but I learned quickly after the incident with Daphne. Eighteen years raising my autistic son doesn't leave all of the research time in the world. You would be surprised how many people don't know.


 Well at least Daphne found you. She is a lucky girl. We all live and learn. I myself had a BYB dog. I thought I was doing well not going to a broker or a pet store. I did see the parents, and her house was spotless. But she was a BYB none the less and I paid dearly for it.


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> I applaud you speaking out against him!!! I know that I was in the dark about where puppies at shops came from and about BYB until I came to SM.:blush: Now I know a lot
> Daphne's adorable but talk about misrepresentation. Hope you have some impact.


Thank you!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

You did a great job with your letters. I'm sure it will have positive impact.


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> Well at least Daphne found you. She is a lucky girl. We all live and learn. I myself had a BYB dog. I thought I was doing well not going to a broker or a pet store. I did see the parents, and her house was spotless. But she was a BYB none the less and I paid dearly for it.


They really need to get the word out and explain exactly what puppy mill means and that essentially anywhere you can buy a dog, except for a shelter is a puppy mill. Even with guidelines for what a responsible breeder is, a lot of people aren't patient enough to wait six months to a year for a dog. It's an awful situation.

I got so lucky that Daphne is beautiful and well socialized. I'm 99.9% sure that she's from TJ, Mexico smuggled across the border.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Jdfitzwater said:


> They really need to get the word out and explain exactly what puppy mill means and that essentially anywhere you can buy a dog, except for a shelter is a puppy mill. Even with guidelines for what a responsible breeder is, a lot of people aren't patient enough to wait six months to a year for a dog. It's an awful situation.
> 
> I got so lucky that Daphne is beautiful and well socialized. I'm 99.9% sure that she's from TJ, Mexico smuggled across the border.


I'm sure that Daphne is from a Mexican puppy mill, too.

Puppy Mills Mexico | Mexican Puppy Mills Breed Grief in Southland - Los Angeles Times

I would encourage you to file a complaint with your Attorney General's Office.

Consumer Alerts, Information & Complaints - California Dept. of Justice - Office of the Attorney General


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I saw this on NBC news this morning about a puppy broker that operates out of Florida disguising themselves as breeders in every state. They sell a lot of sick puppies:

Today Show Airs HSUS Investigation into Huge Internet Puppy Broker : The Humane Society of the United States


I am just happy that Daphne is now in a loving home. Best of luck.


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

Johita said:


> I saw this on NBC news this morning about a puppy broker that operates out of Florida disguising themselves as breeders in every state. They sell a lot of sick puppies:
> 
> Today Show Airs HSUS Investigation into Huge Internet Puppy Broker : The Humane Society of the United States
> 
> ...


I actually looked at their website when I first began looking for a Maltese. When I called, the woman was really rude and thought it was unreasonable that I would actually want to interact with the puppy I was going to buy. I ran in the opposite direction.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I tried to follow the link in your Ripoff Report article to the advertisement for the puppy, but the link didn't work. I think it has too many slashes // after http: because after removing a couple, I could see something on Facebook advertising "Mini Toy Maltese Puppies".

If you can fix it, it might increase the effectiveness of your article on that site.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

You GO, girl--standing up for the rights of Daphne and other sweet little fluffs just like her! She is blessed to have you just like you are blessed to have her....this greeder in San Diego sounds like a major LOSER.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

WOW simply WOW, but so glad you have put the word out there. I to was clueless about how to buy a Maltese from a reputable breeder. My first Maltese was from Petland in the early 1990's(even had champion bloodlines from JoAnn Chen malts) and my 2nd was from a BYB and she died a week after I had gotten her and right when I had joined SM. But thanks to the awesome ladies here, I was able to get my 2 blessings from such an awesome breeder. I have learned so much (and keep on learning) from SM. 

Your fluffs are so lucky to have you!


----------

